# polish for motor home



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

What polish should I buy for my van it is just five months old do I need to polish it at all.I have washed it a few times have noticed a few little black streaks from windows etc:Thank you in anticipation 

PRESTO


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,
Before you polish it make sure the roof and all the seams are clean, as it is this dirt that streaks black as it moves down.

Only use a very hard polish as softer ones cause the black stripes to appear quicker as the polish remains sticky.

Meguires goldclass is pretty good, but dont put too much on, and polish it up twice.

Preparation is most of the work. I can valet a van and not use wax and get a better finish than someone who has waxed and polished theirs for hours.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would like to add, that you would be better to cuse a claybar to clean your van to get rid of any contaminents that have stuck to the surfaces,. This will leave a very clean smooth surface that doesn't streak as fast.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I would suggest using Auoglym Lifeshine. Expensive,hard work but well worth it.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you, Both up to me now elbow grease and sweat how many times would you need to polish it per year?
Presto


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Claybar Masterclass*

If you are interested in learning how to use a claybar to get a better finish on your motorhome look here Masterclass


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I use Autoglym, thoroughly clean and polish ones a year. Wash down other times and only polish bits to remove dirty marks. Did try Mer once but prefer Autoglym, easier to use.

peedee


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Be a tad carefull if you want to polish fibreglass. Many of the "normal" polishes have constituents in them that leach out the polymers from GRP causing it to turn to dust on the surface. Best get the specialist stuff from a boat chandlers or similar.

Ally body then whatever takes your fancy. 

Black streaks - two basic causes.
1 Dirt from the roof being washed down.
2 Rubber window surrounds give off this muck as the surface breaks down due to sunshine amongst other reasons.


C.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Samochodu campingowego I believe. :wink: 

Oh ...polish not polish. Sorry :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dziekuja  i learned another foreign word to day

Dave p


----------

